# Post Time Skip Luffy vs. California



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 15, 2011)

Post Time Skip Luffy get's dropped in Los Angeles and starts fucking shit up.

Can California take him down or would it need external help from it's neighboring states?

Luffy's objective is to lay waste to every city and town until the damage  is damn near unrepairable.

Does Luffy succeed or does California take him down?

Time Limit: 4 weeks.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooh... this will be good.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 15, 2011)

Diseases, he cant withstand them. Just like Narutoverse.


----------



## Light (Sep 15, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Diseases, he cant withstand them. Just like Narutoverse.



Current California has diseases but most of them aren't life threatening. It will take a long time for Luffy to die like a disease from cold or flu. Now a fever however will put problems for Luffy. Before he dies he actually might solo.


----------



## enzymeii (Sep 15, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Diseases, he cant withstand them. Just like Narutoverse.



And California just happens to possess weaponized germs?  

Luffy should get put down by a good-old fashion carpet bombing though.


----------



## RikodouGai (Sep 15, 2011)

Does California get aid from the military? If so I don't see Luffy surviving. Although he would  do major damage before going down.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 15, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> And California just happens to possess weaponized germs?
> 
> Luffy should get put down by a good-old fashion carpet bombing though.



That doesn't sound like a very justifiable government action. Carpet bombing an entire area if there are still people there. Heck, if there are still buildings there. They're expensive.

At any rate, it'd take military grade stuff to put him down so whenever they can get that to come down. Otherwise, he tears everything apart and it may be difficult to track him.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 15, 2011)

RikodouGai said:


> Does California get aid from the military? If so I don't see Luffy surviving. Although he would  do major damage before going down.



If the military is in California, then its fair game.


----------



## Engix (Sep 15, 2011)

If he'd in California he'll have to face me, and I obviously solo


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 15, 2011)

California is my birthplace.

I would fly over there and stomp his shit in. So no, he does not solo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 16, 2011)

Bloods kill him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2011)

Luffy looks at them.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2011)

Kobe Bryant solos .


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2011)

California has to sink sooner or later. May as well be now.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 16, 2011)

The Big One tears Cali off the US and tears Luffy into pieces


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr. Dre throws Luffy down a flight of stairs.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder how many people realize that california isnt 100% cities. while traveling in between cities hes gets bombed


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I wonder how many people realize that california isnt 100% cities. while traveling in between cities hes gets bombed



Sounds plausible. Can CoO help?


----------



## wstickman (Sep 16, 2011)

CoC takes out 60% of California, not all at once of course. 

If California can bomb, they win. Unless CoO helps him avoid it


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2011)

is there anyone in cali CoO _can't_ take out?

an incredibly small minority, if at all


----------



## I3igAl (Sep 17, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> is there anyone in cali CoO _can't_ take out?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2011)

no, seriously


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2011)

California has a pop of 37,253,956+.
He would have to use it at least 745 times,luckily plenty of food.
It would take awhile, but they couldn't bomb him even in open spaces unless he can't reach the pilots with it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

I doubt COO would reach the pilot of a plane up in the atmosphere .

Besides nerve gas and the like which he wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I doubt COO would reach the pilot of a plane up in the atmosphere .
> 
> Besides never gas and the like which he wouldn't be able to resist.


I was thinking they would have to get closer to hit him, unless heat missiles.
Gas takes him out easily(unless poison).
I'm sure he would knock out nearly everyone in the cities though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 17, 2011)

An earthquake convientely happens and Luffy dies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> An earthquake convientely happens and Luffy dies.



But then whitebeard is destroying California instead


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2011)

can gas which works well on humans be assumed to work as well on luffy? he _is_ a super-strong, super-durable, super-fast rubber man, after all, and he did fight decently against magellan, whose poisons can eat through stone


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

Luffy has a cardiovascular system so I don't see why not .


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2011)

you'd need enough gas for a million people


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

Luffy has to sleep sometime .

And he has to hit every town. Just gas him when he has to attack some desert town in the middle of fucking nowhere.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 17, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> is there anyone in cali CoO _can't_ take out?
> 
> an incredibly small minority, if at all



I highly doubt any citzen has haki resistance equivalent to 10% of a fodder pirate.

He solos with CoC. He gets destroyed otherwise.


----------



## Light (Sep 17, 2011)

A mosquito with diseases bites Luffy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

They give him meat stuffed with a  pound of weed, said weed is laced with PCP. 

Luffy is gonna start tripping balls .


----------



## firefangz (Sep 17, 2011)

He'd wreck everything unless he gets bombed imo. CoC will do most of the work in taking out actual people


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 17, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Current California has diseases but most of them aren't life threatening. It will take a long time for Luffy to die like a disease from cold or flu. Now a fever however will put problems for Luffy. Before he dies he actually might solo.



prairie Dogs contain fleas that spread the bubonic plague  and they can bounce between animals..so coyotes which are common place should have them

and he has to travel through areas with those same parasites has to drink that water..and stop and rest- he's gonna catch something whether it;s dysentery or intestinal parasites or the plague 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I was thinking they would have to get closer to hit him, unless heat missiles.
> Gas takes him out easily(unless poison).
> I'm sure he would knock out nearly everyone in the cities though.



they don't really need to get any where near him..just drop a few MOAB's and some nerve gas from high altitude out on the backwoods




Lucaniel said:


> can gas which works well on humans be assumed to work as well on luffy? he _is_ a super-strong, super-durable, super-fast rubber man, after all, and he did fight decently against magellan, whose poisons can eat through stone



Megallens toxins are nowhere near as potent as some of the nerve gasses we've cooked up over the years

certainly not the "Causes you to seizure shit your organs out" or the other nasty stuff


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2011)

none of the nerve toxins we've developed over the years would eat through rock


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

The government bring up every stupid little thing they half say they don't have, kill Luffy, and also make dicks out of themselves by killing people they plausibly shouldn't.


----------



## Engix (Sep 17, 2011)

If we put aside all diseases away for a second luffy really would solo California


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2011)

California is shit


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2011)

the terminator solos


----------



## Silver2195 (Sep 17, 2011)

California includes military bases located on islands, and Luffy can't swim and can't navigate.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 18, 2011)

Engix said:


> If we put aside all diseases away for a second luffy really would solo California



i doubt he can survive a few MOAB's


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i doubt he can survive a few MOAB's



Yea he definitely wouldn't. They pack too much power for HST characters.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> none of the nerve toxins we've developed over the years would eat through rock


When you put it like that, Magellan's poison acts a lot more like acid in that respect. Its very corrosive, but it doesn't seem to be all that poisonous, compared to some stuff.


----------



## Masa (Sep 19, 2011)

Engix said:


> If we put aside all diseases away for a second luffy really would solo California



Real life diseases have no feats affecting super human rubber men. Besides, if he does get sick, he can just go gear second and boil away any disease he contracts. So Luffy does solo California.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 19, 2011)

Masa said:


> Real life diseases have no feats affecting super human rubber men. Besides, if he does get sick, he can just go gear second and boil away any disease he contracts. So Luffy does solo California.


 before or after he gets bombed


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

ah Masa is back and doing the same

Luffy is biologically human with special abilities people get sick in OP all the time including Df users


----------



## Peeveli (Sep 19, 2011)

MOAB is only multi city block level. Won't kill even HST high tiers


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2011)

He loses and gets bombed, the whole world sits back in amazement wondering hw much ass kicking he gave to the point were nukes were needed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

I doubt nukes are needed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2011)

Being magical or superhuman won't necessarily make one immune to diseases, Luffy can eat food like normal people although he eats way more than us, no reason to assume he's immune to biological warfare either.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't get this thread

- why would the US military nuke the state of California
- why is a vastly superhuman being going to get magically ill out of nowhere being in the real world
- how does the US military have the capacity to touch someone who can move in double digit speeds in his base form and shrug off conventional fire arm due to his elastic nature, and that's ignoring his vastly superhuman endurance and actual durability when it is contested


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Fang said:


> why is a vastly superhuman being going to get magically ill out of nowhere being in the real world



Luffy's physcial superhuman stature doesn't mean his insides are immune to diseases the human world had to become immune to over a significant period of time. 

Neither does it protect him from modern day biological warfare when nothing in One Piece posses our level of technology in that field.



> how does the US military have the capacity to touch someone who can move in double digit speeds in his base form



Luffy can't cross the state of California while achieving his goal without sleeping. It's physically impossible for him. This is when California can strike. Not to mention he has to take breaks to eat as well.



> shrug off conventional fire arm due to his elastic nature,



Firearms in OP pale in comparison to modern day assault rifles. We can't make that assumption.



> that's ignoring his vastly superhuman endurance and actual durability when it is contested



He still has to rest and his durability isn't enough to save him from massive carpet bombings as he travels to different cities.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 19, 2011)

Fang said:


> I don't get this thread
> 
> - why would the US military nuke the state of California
> - why is a vastly superhuman being going to get magically ill out of nowhere being in the real world
> - how does the US military have the capacity to touch someone who can move in double digit speeds in his base form and shrug off conventional fire arm due to his elastic nature, and that's ignoring his vastly superhuman endurance and actual durability when it is contested



These are very important questions...

Luffy was exposed to several poisons from Magellan and the Impel Down doctor said he was sure as dead. Luffy has developed a strong immunity post skip stated by Chopper. In no way shape or form does a real life human encounter poisons as powerful as Magellan that their lymphatic system fight off daily. But oh yes, Luffy will eventually die from a cold...


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> These are very important questions...
> 
> Luffy was exposed to several poisons from Magellan and the Impel Down doctor said he was sure as dead. Luffy has developed a strong immunity post skip stated by Chopper. In no way shape or form does a real life human encounter poisons as powerful as Magellan that their lymphatic system fight off daily. But oh yes, Luffy will eventually die from a cold...



Nothing in One Piece at all can compare to our level of biological warfare. There is no evidence to suggest Luffy can shrug off being gassed with neurotoxins.

Corrosive poison, like Magellan effects the body differently than Neurotoxins or any sickness for that matter that attacks the body internally.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2011)

I also don't get how people will get anywhere near him, his Haki would one shot anyone in our world. None of us have the will power to take him.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Nothing in One Piece at all can compare to our level of biological warfare. There is no evidence to suggest Luffy can shrug off being gassed with neurotoxins.
> 
> Corrosive poison, like Magellan effects the body differently than Neurotoxins or any sickness for that matter that attacks the body internally.



With a single touch Magellan's poison the body's neurons start sending off pain to where ever contact was made.

Magellan's poisons have shown to attack internally as well. He's reproduced tear gas. He's even released poison clouds that weaken the senses.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

> I also don't get how people will get anywhere near him



He can't cross a landmass the size of California without sleeping let alone while finishing his assignment.



> his Haki would one shot anyone in our world. None of us have the will power to take him



It knocks out the weak willed and animals. You have to prove that military personnel have weaker wills then the fodders of fishman island.

Not only that, you have to find the set range in which he can use and if it's spammable or not.

Saying he can just spam it over and over again contradicts what is shown in the manga no matter which way you slice it.



> With a single touch Magellan's poison the body's neurons start sending off pain to where ever contact was made.
> 
> Magellan's poisons have shown to attack internally as well. He's reproduced tear gas. He's even released poison clouds that weaken the senses.



Cool. Now show me Luffy being immune to any of those posions.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Cool. Now show me Luffy being immune to any of those posions.



I'm arguing for anything a common person would encounter. Any soldier firing a weapon with gas in it would get knocked out before pulling the trigger. A nuke while sleeping will do the trick. Unless, Luffy's able to detect it through CoO and outrun it before landing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2011)

> He can't cross a landmass the size of California without sleeping let alone while finishing his assignment.



True, but he isn't going to go to sleep in a middle of a freaking battle field and who knows how long it's going to take for him to go to sleep. 




> It knocks out the weak willed and animals. You have to prove that military personnel have weaker wills then the fodders of fishman island.



It worked on 50K fishman pirates who sail through the Grandline, most of them are going to have willpower comparable to Elitesoldiers.


> Not only that, you have to find the set range in which he can use and if it's spammable or not.


It's not that type of attack, it's like an aura, he can control who it hurts an who it doesn't. He could have it on at all time.


> Saying he can just spam it over and over again contradicts what is shown in the manga no matter which way you slice it.


And again it's not that type of attack.



> Cool. Now show me Luffy being immune to any of those posions.



Chopper himself he was resistant to all the poisons he got hit by Magellan. Though I have to point out the word resistant, he could still get affected by any of the diseases in the human world, but not likely.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm arguing for anything a common person would encounter. Any soldier firing a weapon with gas in it would get knocked out before pulling the trigger. A nuke while sleeping will do the trick. Unless, Luffy's able to detect it through CoO and outrun it before landing.



A nuke isn't needed. MOAB or bio bombs from jets would work just as efficiently.

Aircraft will be Luffy's undoing here. Ground forces are pretty much just distractions and info for Cali's bases to understand what the hell they are dealing with.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> , but he isn't going to go to sleep in a middle of a freaking battle field and who knows how long it's going to take for him to go to sleep.



He doesn't have to be sleep in the battfield for him to be detected. California is the battlefield and cameras and radar would pick up Luffy's position when he's busy wrecking city block after city block in major cities.



> It worked on 50K fishman pirates who sail through the Grandline, most of them are going to have willpower comparable to Elitesoldiers.



Are you sure? IIRC they just lived in FI. Even so, what is the range of it? He can't knock out people miles away if the range he has ever done it never exceeded a couple hundred meters or so.


> t's not that type of attack, it's like an aura, he can control who it hurts an who it doesn't. He could have it on at all time.



The only people who have shown to it upon entering any given situation are Shanks and Rayleigh.

Luffy has to focus on his target. The problem with the attack or aura is that it has an unknown limit in several categories such as length, time making it impossible to quantify anything. We can only use what it is shown to do which is Luffy focusing and using it about one or two times. We can't assume he can just have it on indefinitely no matter how much you think it would make sense.


> Chopper himself he was resistant to all the poisons he got hit by Magellan. Though I have to point out the word resistant, he could still get affected by any of the diseases in the human world, but not likely.



He is traveling a landmass the size of California while constantly being attacked by a number of foreign bacteria and infections his body has never had to deal with. Likely or not they are going to have an effect on him.


----------



## lllionheart (Sep 19, 2011)

germ warfare anyone? luffy gets sick and then becomes week and either dies or we can bomb him to hell


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah i doubt we'll nuke unless he's in the middle of the desert and has wasted a major US city or army base...then we might

as for disease warfare a lack of immunity to our germs seems to kill HST characters allot..as for Megellan while the guy is an insane poison master I'm not sure he compares to modern science


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> He is traveling a landmass the size of California while constantly being attacked by a number of foreign bacteria and infections his body has never had to deal with. Likely or not they are going to have an effect on him.



Luffy grew up in a place stated to be thriving with desease. Your common daily germ that a California citizen deals with won't do anything to Luffy. Luffy doesn't have a lymphatic system of a new born baby.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Luffy grew up in a place stated to be thriving with desease. Your common daily germ that a California citizen deals with won't do anything to Luffy. Luffy doesn't have a lymphatic system of a new born baby.



Unless those diseases are specified, we can't say those germs and bacteria are the same as ours.

Newborn babies are born from humans who have genetically developed immunity which they pass to there kids. 

His lymphatic system still has never fought any human world bacteria or diseases and to assume it can fight all of them off without difficulty is completely fallacious.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Viral infection, that is all.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 19, 2011)

So, how are jets supposed to tag luffy with bombs anyways? Also, couldn't he just knock them out of the sky when they try to engage him?

Oh, and what stops luffy from sling shotting himself places?


----------



## lllionheart (Sep 19, 2011)

^
 l
 l
 l
   =)


----------



## lllionheart (Sep 19, 2011)

haha you dumbass


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> So, how are jets supposed to tag luffy with bombs anyways? Also, couldn't he just knock them out of the sky when they try to engage him?
> 
> Oh, and what stops luffy from sling shotting himself places?



Nothing, it seems to me the real matter at hand is weather or not luffy has the stamina to keep going.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> So, how are jets supposed to tag luffy with bombs anyways? Also, couldn't he just knock them out of the sky when they try to engage him?



Luffy is not a machine. He has to sleep. 

Why do people keep forgetting such a crucial fact?

This is when they can kill him.

You also have to prove he can smack jets out of the sky, seeing as how I've never seen his arm stretch such a distance at hyperconic speeds and this isn't even counting how accurate he would have to be.


> Oh, and what stops luffy from sling shotting himself places?


Why would Luffy slingshot himself anywhere if he doesn't where he's slingshotting himself to? That's a stupid persons move.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Luffy is not a machine. He has to sleep.
> 
> Why do people keep forgetting such a crucial fact?
> 
> ...



You say they can kill him but how? Ballistic missiles dont have the destructive power necessary to do so. And no human has the strength to penetrate his skin on their own. In all likely hood he would just be woken up and proceed to kill the perpetrator. 

Your last point is both mute and retarded. I suggest you concede it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 19, 2011)

How low do jets have to be to accurately bomb a target?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> How low do jets have to be to accurately bomb a target?



Not very, still the pilot will likely be in range of haki ko


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> How low do jets have to be to accurately bomb a target?



there are some stealth bombers that can be..thousands of feet in the air and can hover around a location for days dumping god knows how much ordinance onto a target

but your average fighter? no clue then again they can tag each other in dog fights..so height does not seem to be an issue..so much radar range I guess


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You say they can kill him but how? Ballistic missiles dont have the destructive power necessary to do so. And no human has the strength to penetrate his skin on their own. In all likely hood he would just be woken up and proceed to kill the perpetrator.
> 
> Your last point is both mute and retarded. I suggest you concede it.



They can gas bomb him when he is asleep as I have already said in this thread.

No human has to when we have aircraft that carries toxins that can enter any human orifice to affect a target.

He would be woken up only to find himself very sick and disoriented affecting his fighting capability tremendously.

And no it isn't. He could easily slingshot himself into a body of water seeing he is in an area he has never been.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Not very, still the pilot will likely be in range of haki ko



Proof his Haki can stretch thousands of feet in the air?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 19, 2011)

Asuna's sword

I wonder how far he's stretching there.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> They can gas bomb him when he is asleep as I have already said in this thread.
> 
> No human has to when we have aircraft that carries toxins that can enter any human orifice to affect a target.
> 
> ...



Nerve gas and other toxins are mute, luffy was immunized.

Leave the thread before you proceed to further make a jackass of yourself.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Asuna's sword
> 
> I wonder how far he's stretching there.



Yea, that scan does show a lot of accurate punches being thrown while stretching that far... except it doesn't.

Not to mention that added difficulty of the jets being in the air. Hitting something that is flying around is much more difficult than than hitting an object that is moving on the ground.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Nerve gas and other toxins are mute, luffy was immunized.
> 
> Leave the thread before you proceed to further make a jackass of yourself.



he was immunized to what megallen used that's it he's not handling the nastier stuff any decent world power has access too


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Yea, that scan does show a lot of accurate punches being thrown while stretching that far... except it doesn't.
> 
> Not to mention that added difficulty of the jets being in the air. Hitting something that is flying around is much more difficult than than hitting an object that is moving on the ground.



What about the part where it shows he can stretch hella far, and that jets a hella fucking slow for him?


----------



## Casanova (Sep 19, 2011)

*California stomps.

Luffy is not soloing a state of over 36,000,000 people with a 4 week time limit.Plus Luffy will have to cross the desert since there are people who lives in the desert in Califonia(Death Valley).Once he gets in the desert his ass is getting nuked hard especially if he was successful in soloing a major U.S city like LA which is home to 16,000,000 people.



LA is U.S most populated and famous city, if Luffy is able to solo a city with that many people and star power,I see no reason for California not to just say ''fuck it'' and send out the nukes at him.

But honestly I believe nukes aren't needed, Some modern chemical/biological warfare are enough. *


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he was immunized to what megallen used that's it he's not handling the nastier stuff any decent world power has access too



not arguing for any side but..

Luffy gained some level of immunity to poisions. That does not only mean Magellan's poisons, his immunity worked for Hyouzou's poison which should have killed him.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Nerve gas and other toxins are mute, luffy was immunized.
> 
> Leave the thread before you proceed to further make a jackass of yourself.



He was immunized to Magellan's poison. How the fuck does that make him immune to the variety of toxins the real world has to offer? 

If you're going to get hostile, atleast have the necessary logical deduction to back it up, you fucking dolt.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> What about the part where it shows he can stretch hella far, and that jets a hella fucking slow for him?



He can stretch "hella" far. Doesn't mean he can hit hypersonic machines with precision. It's like saying a person with a pistiol can hit an object that is 15ft ahead of him with the same precision as he can hit said object in the sky, 100m away.

Anyways, why is this being argued seeing as he will eat an MOAB or a nerve bomb that he isn't immune to when he sleeps?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> I a stupid trololololol



And not a single fuck was given


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> And not a single fuck was given



Nice cop out douche. You could atleast of had the decency to concede, but instead you call me stupid, despite IWD saying basically the same thing. I guess, according to your logic, you are calling him stupid as well. That is why not a single fuck was given since you choose who to snipe when multiple people give you the same information. 

What a coward.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Nice cop out douche. Yu could atleast of had the decency to concede, but instead you call me stupid, despite IWD saying basically the same thing. I guess, according to your logic, you are calling him stupid as well.
> 
> What a coward.



I'm sorry I dont speak engrish


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> And not a single fuck was given



To be fair, humanity has cultivated all kinds of germs that have killed eachother for centuries. Thats how the americans wiped out the whoever owned the land blah blah. (Need to pay attention to western studies class)

The exact germs Luffy has encountered may not be the same. Even if they aren't stronger than what hes experienced, they could still have an effect on him.

OR he could prove to be stronger than everything real life pathogens could infect him with. Who knows? We should discuss the other factors instead.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I'm sorry I dont speak engrish



Nothing about that post was difficult for a competent person to understand. Granted, after witnessing your backpedal from fallacious arguments to one sentence insults, you are probably far below that.

I'm done feeding the troll. My thread has been derailed enough from ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who snipe when there arguments have been broken.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> To be fair, humanity has cultivated all kinds of germs that have killed eachother for centuries. Thats how the americans wiped out the whoever owned the land blah blah. (Need to pay attention to western studies class)
> 
> The exact germs Luffy has encountered may not be the same. Even if they aren't stronger than what hes experienced, they could still have an effect on him.
> 
> OR he could prove to be stronger than everything real life pathogens could infect him with. Who knows? We should discuss the other factors instead.



This phantom is how you should respond.

And I have no problem with that Admiral, and in fact I stand by what I said earlier. There is nothing to suggest luffy would be able to survive even a minor viral attack such as the flu or others that we have over time become immunized to.

lolphantom


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 19, 2011)

so luffy being imune to magellans poisons automatically make him imune to all poisons?


notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> To be fair, humanity has cultivated all kinds of germs that have killed eachother for centuries. Thats how the americans wiped out the whoever owned the land blah blah. (Need to pay attention to western studies class)
> 
> The exact germs Luffy has encountered may not be the same. Even if they aren't stronger than what hes experienced, they could still have an effect on him.
> 
> OR he could prove to be stronger than everything real life pathogens could infect him with. Who knows? We should discuss the other factors instead.



He could be but that is something you have to prove. it would be different if Luffy was shown to never get sick or poisoned but he has. He can get sick and needs immunity to not get sick anymore hence why are viruses and bacteria will effect him. 

The only reason we aren't affected anymore is because we developed an immunity and it's safe to say Luffy's body would have to go through the same process.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so luffy being imune to magellans poisons automatically make him imune to all poisons?
> 
> 
> notsureifserious.jpg



It makes him immune to poisons strong enough to melt tissue. And as far as I know we dont have access to such things


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 19, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so luffy being imune to magellans poisons automatically make him imune to all poisons?
> 
> 
> notsureifserious.jpg



The grand line is filled with life threatening disease. Nami became very ill and Brookes old captain perished fro one as well. Then you have Magellan's poison which routinely kills pirates in less than hours or even less depending on how he wants it.

The main point was establishing Luffy's resistance/tolerance.



Uncle Phantom said:


> He could be but that is something you have to prove. it would be different if Luffy was shown to never get sick or poisoned but he has. He can get sick and needs immunity to not get sick anymore hence why are viruses and bacteria will effect him.
> 
> The only reason we aren't affected anymore is because we developed an immunity and it's safe to say Luffy's body would have to go through the same process.



Its speculation on both sides really. Both One piece and real life have bacteria that have evolved to effect the population they thrieve in.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

I figured the law of equalization would cover this germ issue anyways.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Why are we assuming tolerance to corrosive material is the same as viruses that manipulate the very cells that run through your blood stream? 

They aren't even comparable since they what they do is fundamentally different. What Magellan has shown is not what the real world is limited to. Saying Luffy would be resistant to all poisons , even ones Magellan can't even create is fallacious.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 19, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so luffy being imune to magellans poisons automatically make him imune to all poisons?



Luffy found out he gained immunity by being immune to someone other than Magellan's poison. It should extend further out than just Magellan, not saying all poisons.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> not arguing for any side but..
> 
> Luffy gained some level of immunity to poisions. That does not only mean Magellan's poisons, his immunity worked for Hyouzou's poison which should have killed him.



yeah I'm not disputing that but there's a difference between what Megallan can do and some of the nastier shit we've cooked up

besides allot of poisons in OP I don't think are as specifically engineered and tailor made to target certain things as some of the stuff we have are.



Disaresta said:


> It makes him immune to poisons strong enough to melt tissue. And as far as I know we dont have access to such things



we've got that and worse there's some stuff that does everything from melt off the skin to shutting down your central nervous system

of course if you want a pop culture example there's VX gas though it's not quite as nasty as the Rock made it out to be (no melting skin but the nervous system is affected IIRC)



Disaresta said:


> I figured the law of equalization would cover this germ issue anyways.



why? that covers energies and stuff but not exotic things like Haki and all the uniqueness of both universes germs should not fall under equivalence rule


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn you know this match is good if you actually have Uncle Phantom in here sonning people.
OP poisons have been developed up until the 1500s everything after that is an unknown commodity. Luffy could catch serious hell over the common cold or swine flue going by that cut off
The weaponized gases the US has access to would kill Luffy pretty easily.

Now if you take the gas out of the equation then yeah you have a pretty good chance of needing a nuke since I doubt a MOAB would do the job.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 19, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> OP poisons have been developed up until the 1500s .



Pretty sure Magellan has more advanced stuff than 1500s

People get cut up in thinking OP's technology is purely 1500s when we have clearly seen stuff way out of that time period.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Pretty sure Magellan has more advanced stuff than 1500s
> 
> People get cut up in thinking OP's technology is purely 1500s when we have clearly seen stuff way out of that time period.



yeah I have trouble imagining Elizabethan england inventing Magellan like poison and not immediately using it to stomp all over Spain and France 

while the average tech seems to be from that era we have exceptions like androids and the like..it just seems silly to assume toxins like that come from your typical OP primitive base and not from more capable hands


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 19, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> while the average tech seems to be from that era we have exceptions like androids and the like..it just seems silly to assume toxins like that come from your typical OP primitive base and not from more capable hands



I don't know OP is a wacky place it has random stuff everywhere. Remember Chopper thought Kuma sent him him to a primitive island and he later discovers what he thought were spears were more like guns and they had huge library, presumably with advanced medical knowledge.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't know OP is a wacky place it has random stuff everywhere. Remember Chopper thought Kuma sent him him to a primitive island and he later discovers what he thought were spears were more like guns and they had huge library, presumably with advanced medical knowledge.



that was kind of my point there seems to be "average below modern standards" then you have the really hyper advanced stuff


----------



## Silver2195 (Sep 19, 2011)

Again, Luffy can't truly solo the state of California, because he can't cross water very well without help from someone like Nami.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 19, 2011)

Couldn't our bullets pierce him since their not round like OP bullets(im not saying that they would hit him but with enough tries one might get lucky, also luffy seems to underestimate bullets and tank them instead of evading them )

Also I doubt we would need to use nukes we still have many different form of weaponry with guidance systems and trackers that could possibly hit Luffy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2011)

I mean the really powerful anti ship shells? and maybe the magnesium ones? maaybe huge maybe though

anti vessel artillery could do it but too slow


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 19, 2011)

Luffy dies via AIDS poisoning in San Francisco


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I mean the really powerful anti ship shells? and maybe the magnesium ones? maaybe huge maybe though
> 
> anti vessel artillery could do it but too slow



Also doesn't California have a national guard and national air guard.....I don't see luffy dodging a ass-load of rockets coming at him from a bunch of jets while hes trying to destroy a city or passing from city to city. 

Also California is home to the most composite actors in the world and Arnold is still there also waiting, Luffy will be screwed


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Also doesn't California have a national guard and national air guard.....I don't see luffy dodging a ass-load of rockets coming at him from a bunch of jets while hes trying to destroy a city or passing from city to city.
> 
> Also California is home to the most composite actors in the world and Arnold is still there also waiting, Luffy will be screwed



air guard coast guard and IIRC few military bases- they actually wont bomb San Fran though not until luffy murders the shit out of all the cops and ground assets and levels a good chunk of the city..which he should do in short order...once he kills a few hundred thousand people some kind of retaliatory action will happen..and if that fails..well they absolutely wont allow him to do this to another city


----------



## KYUSS (Sep 20, 2011)

Luffy is used to being shot at by muskets, could he withstand a sharp cone shaped bullet? I mean come on!! Its L.A. A ton of poeple have firearms, its not the 1500's anymore. Luffy gets raped by gangsters, business owners with body gaurds, and red necks. No haki necessary.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 20, 2011)

When a weaker Luffy tanks Rankyakus, bullets are still worthless.


----------



## Stermor (Sep 20, 2011)

there is so much you could do to kill luffy, small guns probebly won't work, but the anti tank sniper rifles likely will... if that doesn't work you have planes, helicopters, who can spray so much ammo on his, that he literly has stop walks into a metal wall.. 

if we need to luffy will die easily... just a matter of how much and how big we need to use... 

but think of the things that will kill him, him drinken gallons of alcohol, eating drugs, whatever is arround.. hell him drinking toilet cleaner and stuff.. how is he to know you shouldn't drink most of that... that stuff doesn't excist in his world... 

i predict he'll kill himself faster then the military can...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 20, 2011)

Swat teams take out luffy with slight difficulty. You all realize that the bullets used in one piece are round shot, and rifle rounds are sharp and are designed to pierce, right? A sniper team of 6 could take Luffy out from over a mile away from a high rise as he is Haki'ing people. Tear gas would work as well on him, since all it does is irritate your skin and eyes. now regular handguns might hurt him but not very much so. Most Shotguns would do jack.


----------



## Masa (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ah Masa is back and doing the same
> 
> Luffy is biologically human with special abilities people get sick in OP all the time including Df users



Ah Watchdog, back with the same tired and illogical arguments.

If he is biologically human, he and the One Piece humans evolved along side with us and would have all the same immunities that we have. Obviously they didn't, so they just look human and more than likely have extremely dissimilar DNA to our own, if they have DNA at all. If their DNA is that dissimilar, it is extremely unlikely that they could contract any disease Earth humans contract

Plus gear second would still kill any disease he could actually contract.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 20, 2011)

Fang said:


> I don't get this thread
> 
> - why would the US military nuke the state of California
> - why is a vastly superhuman being going to get magically ill out of nowhere being in the real world
> - how does the US military have the capacity to touch someone who can move in double digit speeds in his base form and shrug off conventional fire arm due to his elastic nature, and that's ignoring his vastly superhuman endurance and actual durability when it is contested



This to the MAX. 

Add to that his pre cog, and most of the stuff people are suggesting definitely won't work.

Pre-cog works in sleep too, as shown by Whitebeard.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol at bullets being stronger than Rankyakus or Shigans.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Masa said:


> Ah Watchdog, back with the same tired and illogical arguments.
> 
> If he is biologically human, he and the One Piece humans evolved along side with us and would have all the same immunities that we have. Obviously they didn't, so they just look human and more than likely have extremely dissimilar DNA to our own, if they have DNA at all. If their DNA is that dissimilar, it is extremely unlikely that they could contract any disease Earth humans contract
> 
> Plus gear second would still kill any disease he could actually contract.



why would he have our immunities if he came from another universe entirely they are human about the only difference is they seem to have really long life spans (by our standards)..according to a throw comment by Oda

minus the fishmen and what ever else..



Colonel Awesome said:


> Lol at bullets being stronger than Rankyakus or Shigans.




i'm on the other side and I'm not liking the bullets taking luffy out I'm pretty sure even anti tank stuff isn't going to cut it

stuff that could level a modern nuclear powered carrier on the other hand but those don't classify as bullets


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 20, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> This to the MAX.
> 
> Add to that his pre cog, and most of the stuff people are suggesting definitely won't work.
> 
> Pre-cog works in sleep too, as shown by Whitebeard.



Except these points have already been covered and disproven. 

Whitebeards pre-cog works in his sleep. We can't assume Luffy's pre-cog ad Whitebeards are on the same level so therefore you cannot attribute his feats to Luffy.

Until Luffy shows that level of Haki, we can't just handwave him other characters feats, especially when they are still superior to his Post Time Skip self.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Luffy's an insect to Whitebeard and Yonkou and seemingly Admiral tiers as well I wouldn't ascribe him comparable levels of precog


----------



## User Name (Sep 20, 2011)

Enel's CoO prediction failed when Luffy "shutdown" his mind. CoO is mind reading shit. 

If luffy is asleep and the person who fired the missile is out of range then Luffy's precog won't see the missile coming.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 20, 2011)

Luffy has an immune system several orders of magnitude above human beings, and that was prior to his fight with Magellan. After the fight with Magellan, Luffy can basically ignore nerve gas level toxins, and HIV infection level attacks. Furthermore, Luffy could use Gear 2 to flush his own blood of infection or toxins (it would work because he's rubber), whilst moving away at super-speed. To make matters worse, I don't know anything about real world weapons. What would exceed Hodi water bullets piercing power, Ussop gas dial explosions, or Jimbei's Fishman Arts? Luffy Gomu Gomu launches himself across whichever city he chooses while Haki crushing humanity at his leisure. 

Gomu Gomu stomp. 

Unlike human cells or bacteria, viruses do not contain the chemical machinery (enzymes) needed to carry out the chemical reactions for life. Instead, viruses carry only one or two enzymes that decode their genetic instructions. So, a virus must have a host cell (bacteria, plant or animal) in which to live and make more viruses. Outside of a host cell, viruses cannot function. Regardless of the type of host cell, all viruses follow the same basic steps in what is known as the lytic cycle (see figure above):
1.	A virus particle attaches to a host cell.
2.	The particle releases its genetic instructions into the host cell.
3.	The injected genetic material recruits the host cell's enzymes. 
4.	The enzymes make parts for more new virus particles.
5.	The new particles assemble the parts into new viruses.
6.	The new particles break free from the host cell.

Your immune system responds to the infection, and in the process of fighting, it produces chemicals called pyrogens that cause your body temperature to increase. This fever actually helps you to fight the infection by slowing down the rate of viral reproduction, because most of your body's chemical reactions have an optimal temperature of 98.6 degrees Fahrenheit (37 degrees Celsius). If your temperature rises slightly above this, the reactions slow down. This immune response continues until the viruses are eliminated from your body. However, if you sneeze, you can spread thousands of new viruses into the environment to await another host.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> air guard coast guard and IIRC few military bases- they actually wont bomb San Fran though not until luffy murders the shit out of all the cops and ground assets and levels a good chunk of the city..which he should do in short order...once he kills a few hundred thousand people some kind of retaliatory action will happen..and if that fails..well they absolutely wont allow him to do this to another city



Thats why Luffy gets killed, hes not soloing something that has that much firepower. I see luffy getting gun-down by a few javelin cannons with several mini-guns from Helicopters shooting him simultaneously.  

Also Watchdog I would like to get you opinion on Real-world vs. OPverse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Also Watchdog I would like to get you opinion on Real-world vs. OPverse



that wont be pretty for either side really..that'd be the kind of war..that leaves the survivors of both sides saying 'fuck it we can't go on like this any more"

edit- I don't know if helicopter gatling rounds will do him in or do much damage unless its those phosphorus rounds or anti tank..and even then he should still be able to keep going plus choppers actually need to get close to him

best bet is to stealth bomb him from high altitudes or use a non nuclear long range missile


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 20, 2011)

^has an OPverse vs. Real-world thread bin done?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think so...


----------



## Casanova (Sep 20, 2011)

*


EpicBroFist said:



			^has an OPverse vs. Real-world thread bin done?
		
Click to expand...


Matter of fact yes OP vs RW was already made(I think it was back in May or June).

IIRC RW won due to OP being at a major disadvantage from nukes and bombs when they cross the ocean.*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 20, 2011)

Casanova said:


> *IIRC RW won due to OP being at a major disadvantage from nukes and bombs when they cross the ocean.*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfslY_AvhLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

I remember a few variations thereof those threads got pretty painful at moments though


----------

